# Help Please, To Identify An Ex-military Pocket Watch



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Not much to go on I'm afraid.

The case is 2" across with screw on back - possibly front too, but I can't budge it - which has the military 'crows foot' and 'B62726' stamped into it.

The mechanism has no visible name or logo and is marked only with 'SWISS MADE', 15 JEWELS' and the number '30'.

Balance wheel is floating loose, but hands move easily and smoothly. Appears to be fully wound.










The front is even less informative.










Given to my wife by one of her work colleagues. Found in a drawer whilst clearing the home of a deceased relative. Family has no knowledge of any military connection and none recall ever seeing the watch before! Bit of a mystery.

Julian (L)


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

It is a Revue Calibre 30.

The made military watches those days...

Andreas


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> It is a Revue Calibre 30.
> 
> The made military watches those days...
> 
> Andreas


Andreas,

My thanks for your reply - as ever; concise, accurate and to the point. I find all your posts to be interesting and informative.

Regards

Julian (L)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The lume looks like radium so be a bit wary of any cracked glass and any exposure to the actual dial


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Griff said:


> The lume looks like radium so be a bit wary of any cracked glass and any exposure to the actual dial


Thanks Griff. Good thing I can't unscrew the front, I hadn't given that a thought !

Julian (L)


----------

